#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Thais come and get served first, you get served second.

## DBell

Fuck that.  :Smile: 

  Can only remember two experiences of it happening in 10 years here. Today at lunch time I was out on my bike and saw a fruit stall so pulled over, full riding gear, big bike, hardly inconspicuous. 

  One guy getting a very large order, then me.

  A minute passed and 3 uni students (m/f/f) came along and stood next to me.
  Vendor finishes the first order and goes to them, they start to rattle off what they want when I give a big _‘Kor thort na khraap’._


  Oh they were all very apologetic. As they are when their nature is publicly highlighted and they are caught out publicly. 

  The only other time I can recall is when I was touring along the Cambodian border areas. Saw a little barber hut. Needed a shave anyway so thought why not. Sat down, the only customer after the guy being served. Then a local comes in just as they are finishing. Yup, he gets called up as soon as the other guy leaves the chair.


  I explode and start throwing stuff at them.

  Well no, I just got up and left, and carried on my way. Which ended up including a stop at a soapy in Ubon Ratchathani I think.



  Anyway, what are your experiences?

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> I explode and start throwing stuff at them.


Maybe the vibe you emit does not match that of an over ripe bottle of pla la  :Confused:

----------


## nigelandjan

Youll have the PC mob along shortly accusing you of racism ,, whatever that is

----------


## somtamslap

> A minute passed and 3 uni students (m/f/f) came along and stood next to me.


 And you let them do that? Just stand?

My dear boy, the seasoned shopper would've dispatched the boy with a rabbit punch to the throat before pleasuring the females with a wooden mallet and a large jackfruit.

Respect is often earnt in the market.

----------


## DBell

> Originally Posted by DBell
> 
> I explode and start throwing stuff at them.
> 
> 
> Maybe the vibe you emit does not match that of an over ripe bottle of pla la


_"Well no, I just got up and left, and carried on my way."_

----------


## Dillinger

> ‘Kor thort na khraap’.


I think the use of "na khraap" should have been substituted with a "stick your mangoes up your cont you filthy little slant eyed fukkin slope" :Smile:

----------


## pescator

I think that there are 2 reasons for serving thais before farang.

The thais may very well be locals, repeat customers.
The vendor dreads to have a conversation with the farang, as he/she suspects that the farang speak no thai at all. So he/she postpones the moment as long as possible.

Besides, thai people have no culture with lining up in a queue, every man to himself.

----------


## kmart

Woman tries to push in front of me at the bank last week. Saw the old bitch ogling the number in my hand then trying to intercept when my number was called. Told her to fukc off out of it with a smile on my face. Got the standard retort 'Chan phen khon Thai, naa". Asked her how much tax she pays, and the teller if they have a queue system working in this branch, then someone quickly ushered the old crone onto another teller. 
Smiled and winked at the old cnut on my way out. Expression on her boat made my day.  :bananaman:

----------


## Dillinger

Let's face it, the Thais fukkin hate us. I can guarantee you 99 times out of 100, if I pay for something and the Missus is stood next to me, she will get my change(until she gets outside :Smile: )

----------


## Fozzy

Only twice in ten years!!!  I doubt you could live anywhere in the world and have it happen less than that.  Life's  to short, let it go.

----------


## DBell

> Woman tries to push in front of me at the bank last week. Saw the old bitch ogling the number in my hand then trying to intercept when my number was called. Told her to fukc off out of it with a smile on my face. Got the standard retort 'Chan phen khon Thai, naa". Asked her how much tax she pays, and the teller if they have a queue system working in this branch, then someone quickly ushered the old crone onto another teller. 
> Smiled and winked at the old cnut on my way out. Expression on her boat made my day.


The simple pleasure of embarrassing the locals, eh.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Fluke

I was queuing up in a 7/11 with just a diet coke to pay for , there was a Thai woman in front of me with a telephone bill and an electric bill in her hand , I looked at those bills thinking to myself, "This is going to take ages" The Thai Woman must have read my mind , She asked whether I would like to get served ahead of her .
  I did, and thanked her as I was leaving

----------


## kingwilly

Yeah, it's happened once or twice. I reckon it's a language thing.

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

If some fat farang just sits there silently - looking gormless in his shorts and sandals, then Thais will assume he has Downs Syndrome, or some other mental debility.

Using language - politely and in a way that shows one's faculties are intact (without grunting or yelling) , is the usual way of handling situations involving other people.

----------


## Butterfly

> If some fat farang just sits there silently - looking gormless in his shorts and sandals, then Thais will assume he has Downs Syndrome, or some other mental debility.
> 
> Using language - politely and in a way that shows one's faculties are intact (without grunting or yelling) , is the usual way of handling situations involving other people.


brilliant  :rofl:

----------


## bowie

> Let's face it, the Thais fukkin hate us.


Not hate. Jealously, we falang are rich, able to travel, live wherever we want and pretty much do whatever we please - we can afford to. 

They, on the other hand, are victims of their birthright, trapped, with no escape, virtually impossible for them to leave their country, little or no opportunities. Just look at the long lines of Thai's wrapping around the block at your local Embassy, begging for a visa to allow them to leave, knowing full well that its not going to happen.   

I can really only pity them and I don't bother to begrudge them their attitudes, desperation in all its glorious splendor. 

There but for the grace of God ...

----------


## DBell

> Not hate. Jealously, we falang are rich, able to travel, live wherever we want and pretty much do whatever we please


Quite the opposite. Being Thai is be all and end all. The lucky, chosen people, fortunate to have been born a Thai.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


As for my OP, it's just a case of the nationalistic Thailand is for Thais, Thais love Thais, Thais put Thais first. Simple culture. In many rural shops the older folk get served before the younger folk, queuing doesn't exist, it is based of status.

----------


## Fluke

> If some fat farang just sits there silently - looking gormless in his shorts and sandals, then Thais will assume he has Downs Syndrome, or some other mental debility.
> 
> Using language - politely and in a way that shows one's faculties are intact (without grunting or yelling) , is the usual way of handling situations involving other people.


  Its a common decency that us respectful respectable members of society share , "us" as in me and her, not me and you, btw .
  BTW what is your waist measurement ?

----------


## thaimeme

> If some fat farang just sits there silently - looking gormless in his shorts and sandals, then Thais will assume he has Downs Syndrome, or some other mental debility.
> 
> Using language - politely and in a way that shows one's faculties are intact (without grunting or yelling) , is the usual way of handling situations involving other people.


Some still don't get it Moog - nor ever will.

----------


## nigelandjan

> Let's face it, the Thais fukkin hate us. I can guarantee you 99 times out of 100, if I pay for something and the Missus is stood next to me, she will get my change(until she gets outside)


Then ofcourse you wake up and realise who actually keeps the change  :Smile:

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

^and then what?, you realise they fvcking hate us?  :Smile: 

Worst fucker is the one that bowls in while you're in a queue of five and shouts out as opening the door - "One pack of Krong Tip!"

My standard reply is

"Talok, mais hen khon eurn ah?"

Normally spend 2-500bt there so leave that shit on the counter and fvck off to the next one if that doesn't work  :Smile:

----------


## chassamui

I was in a seven eleven queue once when a Thai guy shoved his hot coffee in front of my purchases on the counter.
I "accidentally" shoved his cup over his trousers. Of course I apologised profusely but he knew, and did not want to lose face so he backed off.

Nice when it works out well.

I was in a seven eleven at lunchtime today opposite a hospital, and a guy in a doctors coat tried to push in. I stepped in front of him physically and looked up at him and smiled. He knew too. His youth indicated he was just a junior trying his luck. 

If he was a proper doctor he would not have been in a seven at luchtime. Fcuk 'em.

----------


## Fluke

> I was in a seven eleven queue once when a Thai guy shoved his hot coffee in front of my purchases on the counter.
> I "accidentally" shoved his cup over his trousers. Of course I apologised profusely but he knew, and did not want to lose face so he backed off.
> 
> Nice when it works out well.


   Coffees are very hot , too hot to hold onto when just been poured, so I also usually put my coffee on the counter , that isnt to push in, its just a convenient place to put the coffee until you get served .
  Quite cowardly on your part though, knocking over someones drink and then opologising and pretending you didnt mean too.
  Either knock it over and tell them why, or dont knock it over .
As I said, he probably just put it on the counter because it was too hot to hold

----------


## BaitongBoy

^That'll do, pig!...I sense this thread is taking a turn, now...

----------


## Fluke

> ^and then what?, you realise they fvcking hate us? 
> 
> Worst fucker is the one that bowls in while you're in a queue of five and shouts out as opening the door - "One pack of Krong Tip!"
> 
> My standard reply is
> 
> "Talok, mais hen khon eurn ah?"
> 
> Normally spend 2-500bt there so leave that shit on the counter and fvck off to the next one if that doesn't work


  Sometimes people are busy or they have cars tuk tuks parked outside, and they just want to quickly come and buy something, when that happens to me when Im in the queue, I usually just roll my eyes, or if Im a bit more agitated, I may even Tut . If Im fuming, I will roll my eyes, tut and shake my head

----------


## piwanoi

> It's their country.
> 
> They graciously allow you to stay here for 15/30/60/90 days before you either have to leave the country or report to their authorities.
> 
> The least you could do is graciously let them be served before you. Is it really so hurtful to your delicate little egos.


  Graciously allow? I have to have 800,000 baht in a Thai bank or the pensions equal to that sum for the honour of having them trying to push in ,or charge me quadruple the entry price at a National park or a Thai boxing stadium in Bangkok , plus I like many other farangs are giving their Thai wifes a standard of living they could only dream about if married to a national. :Smile:

----------


## Latindancer

> Nice one


Don't laugh....it happened to me near Khao San Rd, 1987

----------


## ltnt

^Nice part of town there LD. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Latindancer

It was different in those days. In some ways more mellow, and in some.... more rough. There were some real idiots living in Soi Rambutri, behind the temple.

----------


## ltnt

Yes, but still you found trouble even then.  Why did you think it became a backpackers loft?  I used to stay there when in Bangkok.  I had a small guesthouse I used to go to down by the river.  Quiet, clean and safe behind locked gates and walls.
I had to quit staying there as years passed and the area and the place began attracting junkies.  Everywhere changes.

Good way to learn the soi's and catch buses in and out from. I would never go there now for anything.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by Luigi
> 
> 
> It's their country.
> 
> They graciously allow you to stay here for 15/30/60/90 days before you either have to leave the country or report to their authorities.
> 
> The least you could do is graciously let them be served before you. Is it really so hurtful to your delicate little egos. 
> 
> ...


If you have a Thai Driver's License the price of admission to the National Parks is 120 baht.  Or, if you're over 60 years of age, it's supposed to be free for both Thai & Farang alike

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Funny thing this dual pricing policy by the Thais,whats even funnier is some of the tourist attractions that do the Dual pricing are owned by western companies. :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

> Funny thing this dual pricing policy by the Thais,whats even funnier is some of the tourist attractions that do the Dual pricing is owned by western companies.


Many, actually. Siam Ocean World and the main elephant refuge in Kanchanaburi, to name two well known ones.

----------


## Luigi

> Originally Posted by Luigi
> 
> 
> It's their country.
> 
> They graciously allow you to stay here for 15/30/60/90 days before you either have to leave the country or report to their authorities.
> 
> The least you could do is graciously let them be served before you. Is it really so hurtful to your delicate little egos. 
> 
> ...


Well you do know where the airport is. You don't after all, have any birth right to stay or even be here. They graciously allow you to stay once you prove you have the funds and don't need to work illegally, and you only have to report to the authorities every 90 days. Very kind of them. You should be more grateful to your hosts.

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by piwanoi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Luigi
> ...


 Really Booners?,your word "Supposed", try that bollocks at Korat Zoo ,for sure it does not cut no ice with them , or are you saying that the vicious racist Thai double pricing standards is not very much alive and well here in LOS ? and if I may say so the word "supposed " has no meaning here whatsoever  :smiley laughing:

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by piwanoi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Luigi
> ...


  That is the answer word for word I expected from you  :smiley laughing:

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by piwanoi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Luigi
> ...


....and the huge sums in one's bank for quasi-residency still remain a myth that most buy into - haven't long-timers learned anything yet?

----------


## Luigi

> Originally Posted by Luigi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by piwanoi
> ...


Predicting and understanding are two different things. Some people have problems with the latter.  :Smile:  I predict that your stay in Thailand, reporting every 90 days until your ego and misplaced anger can't take it (your perceived Thailand) any more, won't be the most sedated time of your life. It's quite easy to understand that.   :Smile:

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by piwanoi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Luigi
> ...


 Really , try and tell that to the Islamic Asylum seekers now flooding into Europe who now accuse us of being racist bigots simply cos we object that they simply refuse to integrate even though they are costing the European  working taxpayer billions , and as usual waiting for the "defenders of the faith " to speak out against what we all know is the unpalatable truth  :Smile:

----------


## stroller

Then don't complain when you get treated the same way here as you wish upon foreigners in your country.

----------


## piwanoi

> Then don't complain when you get treated the same way here as you wish upon foreigners in your country.


Here I have to pay my way and jump through the Immigrations hoops  in no uncertain terms , are you trying to say that the rag heads now invading Europe have to do the same? ,even though they reject out of hand to assimilate into our culture? , but try and force theirs on us ,and if we reject it they and many knob heads on this forum accuse us of being racist bigots ,FFS get a grip  :rofl:

----------


## stroller

Give it a rest, dude.

Note the thread topic.

----------


## Luigi

> Originally Posted by stroller
> 
> 
> Then don't complain when you get treated the same way here as you wish upon foreigners in your country.
> 
> 
> Here I have to pay my way and jump through the Immigrations hoops  in no uncertain terms , are you trying to say that the rag heads now invading Europe have to do the same? ,even though they reject out of hand to assimilate into our culture? , but try and force theirs on us ,and if we reject it they and many knob heads on this forum accuse us of being racist bigots ,FFS get a grip


We know, we know, you're an angry man that really doesn't understand much. 

We get it.  :Smile:

----------


## thaimeme

> Then don't complain when you get treated the same way here as you wish upon foreigners in your country.


 
Yeah...
Many just don't get the connections.

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Simple answer to all the Farang Dual pricing moaners.

Don't stand by the wife and kids when she's buying the tickets,if you get stopped, the wife tells the ticket taker, that  you work and live in Thailand and the law states, you have the same right as a the Thai price, works 99% of the time for me.

When we visit Koh samet I've not paid the entrance fee for years, i just get off boat and tell them I've just been to mainland.

Stop moaning or do something about it.

----------


## Dapper

> Originally Posted by Dapper
> 
> 
> 50/50
> 
> 
> Yeah....50%


Difficulty with equations fella?
50/50 is 100%

If you all are so scared, you should stay the fck home  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

> Originally Posted by Latindancer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Dapper
> ...







There's a first grade math teacher living down the road, Crapper. You might be interested in a few hours per week.  :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

> Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by piwanoi
> ...


I've been to Korat zoo and got in for the local price. Just show them your Thai driving licence and speak a bit of Thai (assuming you can). The same with Khao Yai national park.

----------


## Dapper

> There's a first grade math teacher living down the road, Crapper


Whatever Luisa  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



> You might be interested in a few hours per week.


Sorry love - doing my hair  :Very Happy:

----------


## Luigi

> Originally Posted by Luigi
> 
> There's a first grade math teacher living down the road, Crapper.
> 
> You might be interested in a few hours per week.
> 
> 
> Sorry love - doing my hair


Guess that _equates_ to a no, then.

----------


## Dapper

^Listen treacle, well out of order to hide behind a good Italian man's name.

Seriously love - you're offending me.

----------


## Luigi

> Seriously love - you're offending me.


There's nothing wrong with being gay and mathematically illiterate. 

 :St George: 

Be loud and proud, Crapper.

----------


## Dapper

^No need to dig into your private porn stash fella.

Really mate/love - get a grip  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Dapper gets asked what an equation is.



 :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

> Try that bollocks at Korat Zoo


I actually get in free at the Chiang Mai zoo, don't know why, just walked in wife and I.  Phuket zoo wanted 500 baht a head Thai wife and I...ahhh, no thanks.

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by piwanoi
> 
> Try that bollocks at Korat Zoo
> 
> 
> I actually get in free at the Chiang Mai zoo, don't know why, just walked in wife and I.  Phuket zoo wanted 500 baht a head Thai wife and I...ahhh, no thanks.


  It was about 7 years ago when I had to pay "Farang price" at Korat zoo ,even though I showed them my 5 year Thai drivers permit , I have since heard from a few ex pats here last night at our local   that the rules are now some what relaxed .

----------


## Dan

Inconsiderate twatism is in the Asian DNA. Unless the other is a higher up and it would advantage oneself to lick their ringpiece. Then their slimey tongue comes out and give it a good subservant licking with some bows or wais thrown in for good measure.

----------


## toddaniels

OFF-TOPIC:



> plus I like many other farangs are giving their Thai wifes a standard of living they could only dream about if married to a national.


Yeah, get back to me and lemme know how much ice that cuts with the powers that be who run the country and/or anyone not in the in-laws or out-laws who make up your extended family, there piwanoi..

You remind me of a foreigner who told me in all seriousness that "thai guys are jealous that we come here and marry their women.."

I about fell off my chair laughing at him.. I said, thai guys most definitely aren't jealous you come here and marry their dark, dumb hillbilly women. To a person thaiz can't work out why foreigners pick that demographic of women to marry. I mean by thai standards westerners (even the ilk that washes up here) are rich. It is beyond a thaiz belief why a foreigner would pick a poor hillbilly thai woman to marry. 

Back ON-TOPIC;
I hate queue jumpers with a passion, and one of the first things I learned to say in thai was อย่าแซงคิวซิ (yàa sɛɛng kiu sí) Don't jump the queue.. If you say that loud enough almost to a person thaiz will at least get behind you.. 

Now seeing as I'm not the ambassador of fairness I don't care if the thaiz behind me are too much of a pussy to stand up for themselves or not..

OFF TOPIC AGAIN:
I've personally watched too many likkered upม beer bellied foreigners, replete in the evidently obligatory sex-tourist uniform; beer logo'd singlet (two sizes too small), camo-cargo shorts & cheap flip flops get into altercations with thaiz over stupid stuff. I have also observed a great number of those foreigner get their asses handed to them when they lip off to the wrong person.

Then again I live in an area which has a high demographic of "curry tourists", นักท่องเที่ยวกะหรี่ (nák tɔ̂ɔng tîao gà rìi), the engrish slang for sex tourists on my soi. That's because กะหรี่ is the actual thai word for 'curry' but has warped into thai slang for whore... 

We now return to your regularly scheduled programming and/or pissing match already in progress...

----------


## Dan

> OFF-TOPIC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by piwanoi
> 
> 
> ...


Just another case of Thais cumming and getting served first, you come and get served seconds.  :Smile:

----------


## piwanoi

> OFF-TOPIC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by piwanoi
> 
> 
> ...


  Extended Family Todd? In laws out laws ? WTF did you get this crazy notion from? certainly not from me,and WTF did I mention Jealous?, maybe Jan's 3 sisters are who live in abode not fit to keep pigs in are, only a guess though as our pad has been off limits to them for quite some time oweing to their thieving Thai habit of regarding everything not nailed down as theirs   , and strange as may seem I am not trying to cut ice with any fucker nor do I care a rats arse  ,just writing a statement of fact  :Smile:

----------


## Fluke

I was in a 7/11 the other day .
A Thai guy was in the queue in front of me .
A second till was opened .
I looked at the Thai guy and raised my eyebrow .
He nodded as in "you first"
I nodded back and went first

----------


## BaitongBoy

^I'm a happier man because of that post, Fluke...

Well done...

----------


## Dan

> I was in a 7/11 the other day .
> A Thai guy was in the queue in front of me .
> A second till was opened .
> I looked at the Thai guy and raised my eyebrow .
> He nodded as in "you first"
> I nodded back and went first


Probably tried to lift yer wallet from your back pocket as you walked past.  :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

> oweing to their thieving Thai habit of regarding everything not nailed down as theirs ,


That's a good one liner.... :rofl:

----------


## Boon Mee

> You remind me of a foreigner who told me in all seriousness that "thai guys are jealous that we come here and marry their women.."
> 
> I about fell off my chair laughing at him.. I said, thai guys most definitely aren't jealous you come here and marry their dark, dumb hillbilly women. To a person thaiz can't work out why foreigners pick that demographic of women to marry. I mean by thai standards westerners (even the ilk that washes up here) are rich. It is beyond a thaiz belief why a foreigner would pick a poor hillbilly thai woman to marry.


todd old boy, you keep your finger on the 'pulse' here in LOS so you may recall some months ago there was a bit of controversy where a fairly high-ranking government official came out with the pronouncement that if _'one wanted a better life. marry a farang'_

Can't recall who the gentleman was but he struck a nerve.

----------


## ltnt

^ Only pulse Tod's got his finger on is the ladyboy he's currently shagging...

----------


## Neverna

^^ Here

----------


## palexxxx

> Originally Posted by toddaniels
> 
> 
> You remind me of a foreigner who told me in all seriousness that "thai guys are jealous that we come here and marry their women.."
> 
> I about fell off my chair laughing at him.. I said, thai guys most definitely aren't jealous you come here and marry their dark, dumb hillbilly women. To a person thaiz can't work out why foreigners pick that demographic of women to marry. I mean by thai standards westerners (even the ilk that washes up here) are rich. It is beyond a thaiz belief why a foreigner would pick a poor hillbilly thai woman to marry. 
> 
> 
> todd old boy, you keep your finger on the 'pulse' here in LOS so you may recall some months ago there was a bit of controversy where a fairly high-ranking government official came out with the pronouncement that if _'one wanted a better life. marry a farang'_
> ...



It was Pheu Thai MP Sunai Julphongsathorn.
MP urges Thai women: Marry a farang for an easier life | Bangkok

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by toddaniels
> ...


Sunai tells the audience of around 1,000 red shirts to find a farang husband for an easy life because European governments give you everything for free.
Sunai went on: Get a German husband. Get a Swedish husband. Get a Norwegian husband. People used to love [Thailand] unreservedly. But the more they loved the country, the poorer they got. The more they loved the country, the stupider they got.

All you need is a farang husband and their government will pay you to study, he said.

Even more controversially, he then implied that the best way to study a foreign language was by sleeping with a foreigner.

Sitting studying is too slow. Lie down to study, then go to the hospital. They will pay you to have the baby...* Its all free, right up to the shitty diapers.
* :rofl: 

You noticed he overlooked the Green Card?  ::chitown::

----------


## taxexile

> But the more they loved the country, the poorer they got. The more they loved the country, the stupider they got.”


well, he is spot on there.

----------


## piwanoi

> But the more they loved the country, the poorer they got. The more they loved the country, the stupider they got.
> 			
> 		
> 
> well, he is spot on there.


 Yeah I put it down to the copious amounts of Chang I consume nightly :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

> Sunai tells the audience of around 1,000 red shirts to find a farang husband for an easy life because European governments give you everything for free.
> Sunai went on: Get a German husband. Get a Swedish husband. Get a Norwegian husband. People used to love [Thailand] unreservedly. But the more they loved the country, the poorer they got. The more they loved the country, the stupider they got.
> 
> All you need is a farang husband and their government will pay you to study, he said.
> 
> Even more controversially, he then implied that the best way to study a foreign language was by sleeping with a foreigner.
> 
> Sitting studying is too slow. Lie down to study, then go to the hospital. They will pay you to have the baby...* Its all free, right up to the shitty diapers.
> *
> ...


He's talking about Europe, not the US.

----------


## Fluke

> All you need is a farang husband and their government will pay you to study, he said.


  As far as Im aware, the U.K and Thailand have the same educational system set up .
Education is free until you are 16 years old and after that, you will have to pay for it

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> All you need is a farang husband and their government will pay you to study, he said.
> 
> 
> ...


You have children here, Fluke?

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> ...


   Yes. 18 months old

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> 
> 
> Sunai tells the audience of around 1,000 red shirts to find a farang husband for an easy life because European governments give you everything for free.
> Sunai went on: Get a German husband. Get a Swedish husband. Get a Norwegian husband. People used to love [Thailand] unreservedly. But the more they loved the country, the poorer they got. The more they loved the country, the stupider they got.
> 
> All you need is a farang husband and their government will pay you to study, he said.
> 
> Even more controversially, he then implied that the best way to study a foreign language was by sleeping with a foreigner.
> ...


Yes, we're aware of that K. Nervana  :Smile: 

He could have mentioned the US but sorry, it's still not the liberal wet dream that the Socialist Utopia that Europe is!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Neverna

^ Blame Obama.  (I'm sure in your heart you know it's his fault)  :Smile:

----------


## Bogon

> As far as Im aware, the U.K and Thailand have the same educational system set up . Education is free until you are 16 years old and after that, you will have to pay for it


Nowhere near correct...

No fees for Scottish people to attend uni in Scotland
England don't charge college (not uni, but vocational college for school leaver) fees or 6th form fees

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> As far as Im aware, the U.K and Thailand have the same educational system set up . Education is free until you are 16 years old and after that, you will have to pay for it
> 
> 
> Nowhere near correct...
> 
> No fees for Scottish people to attend uni in Scotland
> England don't charge college (not uni, but vocational college for school leaver) fees or 6th form fees


  I was talking about the UK in general, not a little bit of insignificance in the North .
So, education is free until you are 18, not 16 .
My point was disagreeing with the person who claimed that Thai females could go and get a free University education in the UK if they married a felang 
BTW, heres a list of fees for the Imperial college London
2014-15 Tuition Fees

----------


## Bogon

> I was talking about the UK in general, not a little bit of insignificance in the North .


Scotland is part of the U.K in general.




> So, education is free until you are 18, not 16 .


You can be over 50 and still enroll for free vocational college training





> My point was disagreeing with the person who claimed that Thai females could go and get a free University education in the UK if they married a felang


Yes, they could (if he/she were married to a Scot).





> BTW, heres a list of fees for the Imperial college London 2014-15 Tuition Fees


You do realise that this is a *university* and not a vocational college? 
Next time you use Google, do some research instead of typing "College Fees London" as your keywords.

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> I was talking about the UK in general, not a little bit of insignificance in the North .
> 
> 
> Scotland is part of the U.K in general.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  My point was that if a Thai Woman got married to a person from England , She wouldnt be able to get a free University education.. 
  And my other point was that education is free for Children in Thailand and England, and in both Thailand and England you have to pay for an education when you leave Childrens education

----------


## Troy

A little thread drift?

Just to piss you all off, I always get served immediately when I go to the local shop. Doesn't matter who's queueing up to be served, the shop girl turns to me and  gets my order. Not a relative but I've known them for years and I'm the local when I'm there.

How many of you moaners and whingers do the same when at the bar in Blighty? Locals always get their beers poured first, normally without having to bother asking.

----------


## BaitongBoy

> How many of you moaners and whingers


All of them...

----------


## stroller

> ... England you have to pay for an education when you leave Childrens education


Uhm, not really, plenty of exceptions which are the norm if you know what I mean.
You aren't from the UK, are you?

----------


## barrylad66

> Let's face it, the Thais fukkin hate us. I can guarantee you 99 times out of 100, if I pay for something and the Missus is stood next to me, she will get my change(until she gets outside)


happens everytime so my hand goes out rather sharpish :Smile:

----------


## Rigger

Just flew in on a plane from the Middle East full of pakis and Arabs, Thais seem very pleasent change after stinking, can't turn off a phone, can't lock the shit house door, can't have their tickets ready. Arguing with the air crew. 
Thais have more manners than these pricks rolled I to one.

----------


## toddaniels

> Just to piss you all off, I always get served immediately when I go to the local shop. Doesn't matter who's queueing up to be served


Truly, you are a legend in your own mind..

Just a question; How many years did you invest in "getting served first at a local shop" up in Nakhon Nowhere?? 

Okay, one more question; Was it worth it? :smiley laughing:

----------


## piwanoi

> Just flew in on a plane from the Middle East full of pakis and Arabs, Thais seem very pleasent change after stinking, can't turn off a phone, can't lock the shit house door, can't have their tickets ready. Arguing with the air crew. 
> Thais have more manners than these pricks rolled I to one.


 Rigger ,you are   Just another guy who the PC brigade on these boards regard as  an Islamophobe racist bigot ,merely for giving your truthful opinion which others do not agree with , its that fucking simple . :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

I recall an Indian flight that was similar to yours Rigger except they couldn't be bothered to flush the toilets and the shit and piss ran down the aisles...Emirates Air.

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Rigger
> 
> 
> Just flew in on a plane from the Middle East full of pakis and Arabs, Thais seem very pleasent change after stinking, can't turn off a phone, can't lock the shit house door, can't have their tickets ready. Arguing with the air crew. 
> Thais have more manners than these pricks rolled I to one.
> 
> 
>  Rigger ,you are   Just another guy who the PC brigade on these boards regard as  an Islamophobe racist bigot ,merely for giving your truthful opinion which others do not agree with , its that fucking simple .


But he's not talking about muzzies, he's talking about Arabs and Pakis and I wholeheartedly agree. Not to mention surly.

----------


## Dan

> Originally Posted by Dillinger
> 
> 
> Let's face it, the Thais fukkin hate us. I can guarantee you 99 times out of 100, if I pay for something and the Missus is stood next to me, she will get my change(until she gets outside)
> 
> 
> happens everytime so my hand goes out rather sharpish


Nothing to do with hate, they just rather deal and interact with a fellow Thai, as they are programmed the same. The same as a windows OS would rather operate with another Windows device than an Android. That the farang might have the temperament of a spoiled little girl and get all upset and huffy and puffy will of course not be expected, as they appear adult in size.

You're confusing shyness with hate in your little mind.  :Smile:

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by piwanoi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Rigger
> ...


  Thats quite correct  Koojo , but the overwhelming law of averages suggest that if I was asked to gamble my life savings on what two people sat on a plane, a Paki and an Arab's religion was ,Christian ,Mormon , Buddhist , or Muslim I like you would plumb for Muslim , just like you ,nothing racist about that its simply the law of averages  :Smile:

----------


## Troy

> Originally Posted by Troy
> 
> 
> Just to piss you all off, I always get served immediately when I go to the local shop. Doesn't matter who's queueing up to be served
> 
> 
> Truly, you are a legend in your own mind..
> 
> Just a question; How many years did you invest in "getting served first at a local shop" up in Nakhon Nowhere?? 
> ...


Not everyone is a down-and-out loser that resort to tired film quotes for put-me-downs. Some command respect from the outset and their presence is of mutual benefit.

You sound like the kind of person that I find asking me questions about how to do this and that when I go to the Brit Embassy, as if I was a member of staff. Yet another gormless nobody that goes unnoticed, even when trying to queue. Do they still ask for your ID card when you try to buy a beer?

----------


## Boon Mee

> You're confusing shyness with hate in your mind.


Got that right.

Thais are generally shy around Farang until they get to know you.

----------


## Dan

> Originally Posted by Dan
> 
> 
> You're confusing shyness with hate in your mind. 
> 
> 
> Got that right.
> 
> Thais are generally shy around Farang until they get to know you.


Or there's 500 baht on the table.  :Smile:

----------


## toddaniels

Wow Troy, did you write that yourself or did you get help with the big wordz?

I use film quotes because they're widely recognized by the various nationalities which comprise foreigners here..

*Commanding respect from the outset*. <- How's that workin' out for you so far? 

Sounds like someone went from Pampers pull-upz to wearing their "big boy pants". I'm proud of you man..  :Smile: 

Sheesh, don't hold back, tell me what you really think, or get your mom to write it out. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gazza

> Even more controversially, he then implied that the best way to study a foreign language was by sleeping with a foreigner.


By the same token, if my wife caught me in bed with two sexy Thai nurses I could tell her I'm learning Thai by a form of osmosis?
 :Smile:

----------


## Fluke

> A little thread drift?
> 
> Just to piss you all off, I always get served immediately when I go to the local shop. Doesn't matter who's queueing up to be served, the shop girl turns to me and  gets my order. Not a relative but I've known them for years and I'm the local when I'm there.



  If I go into a shop and there are people waiting to be served  , even if the shop assistant offered to serve me first , I would refuse .

----------


## nidhogg

> A little thread drift?
> 
> Just to piss you all off, I always get served immediately when I go to the local shop.


Will probably send Todd into a frenzy, but me also. Does not matter if there are a half a dozen people in the queue ahead of me, or if they are in the process of serving some one else.

This is a shop I have gone to for more than a decade, so its possible that "long known customers" get preference.  But I think not.  However, to save Todds head from exploding, I will save what I believe is the real explanation.

..and Todd, no, I do not live in Nakhon Bumfuck, and I have been wearing my big boy pants for a fair few decades.

----------


## Luigi

> Wow Troy, did you write that yourself or did you get help with the big wordz?
> 
> I use film quotes because they're widely recognized by the various nationalities which comprise foreigners here..
> 
> *Commanding respect from the outset*. <- How's that workin' out for you so far? 
> 
> Sounds like someone went from Pampers pull-upz to wearing their "big boy pants". I'm proud of you man.. 
> 
> Sheesh, don't hold back, tell me what you really think, or get your mom to write it out.


when someone writes out that shit, they've just been:




Poor Tod.  :Sad:

----------


## cyrille

Yup he really ran through the book of creaking chat room put downs there. He did add a bit of variation to the 'depends' line, tbf.

----------


## Troy

> Wow Troy, did you write that yourself or did you get help with the big wordz?
> 
> I use film quotes because they're widely recognized by the various nationalities which comprise foreigners here..
> 
> *Commanding respect from the outset*. <- How's that workin' out for you so far? 
> 
> Sounds like someone went from Pampers pull-upz to wearing their "big boy pants". I'm proud of you man.. 
> 
> Sheesh, don't hold back, tell me what you really think, or get your mom to write it out.


Very poor effort tod, and a tad defensive with the film quote excuse; confirming my initial suspicions of insecurity. Are you a dwarf  or perhaps related in some way to the galoot piwannoy?

The respect is well earned, although I see no reason to expand, and to answer fluke, not being served immediately would be seen as an insult to the awaiting customers as well as the shop keeper. However, in the unlikely circumstance that the customer was not known by me then they would indeed be served first.

This is not something peculiar to Thailand as I have had the same occur in Cornwall, Norfolk and Penang for different reasons.

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

^ Very true,go into any local bar in UK and you wait to be served if locals are waiting.

----------


## Rigger

> Originally Posted by Rigger
> 
> 
> Just flew in on a plane from the Middle East full of pakis and Arabs, Thais seem very pleasent change after stinking, can't turn off a phone, can't lock the shit house door, can't have their tickets ready. Arguing with the air crew. 
> Thais have more manners than these pricks rolled I to one.
> 
> 
>  Rigger ,you are   Just another guy who the PC brigade on these boards regard as  an Islamophobe racist bigot ,merely for giving your truthful opinion which others do not agree with , its that fucking simple .


Yes but seeing as I actual know a thing or two about Muslims after working 20 years with them in a Muslim country, I believe my ideas on Muslims are base on some real life experience and not some do gooder or some idiot Muslim bought up in a non musilim country on what they read in the papers.

----------

